# Platform bed with drawers



## jhudson50 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi all,

I am interested in building a king size platform bed with storage drawers. Can anyone recommend where I can find or purchase plans? It seems that all the link I click on send me to places selling beds or having discussion groups, but never actually having plans.

Thanks


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the Router Forums. We are glad you have chosen to join us.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

JH, the easiest way is to copy the design of waterbed drawers. Standard drawers are 12" high and that is too low for comfort. A princess pedestal is 18" high and will work well with a regular mattress on it. Do you need a full set of plans or could you work from a couple photos with measurements?


----------



## Carl Franklin (Sep 16, 2011)

Do you want the pedastal to be all one unit or stackable?


----------



## Carl Franklin (Sep 16, 2011)

jhudson50 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am interested in building a king size platform bed with storage drawers. Can anyone recommend where I can find or purchase plans? It seems that all the link I click on send me to places selling beds or having discussion groups, but never actually having plans.
> 
> Thanks


Sorry, I meant to add some other items. I helped a friend build a system for his daughter. Here are a couple of the sites I used when making the plans. 

How To Build A Waterbed Frame, Free Plans and Directions of how to build a waterbed frame

Queen High Storage Bed - woodworking plans

There were a couple here that I adapted to our needs: Free Woodworking Plans


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

*Platform bed with drawers plan*

You have probably found your plan by now. If not, here's a plan I've been working on for a project of my own. It is for a queen size platform bed with 4 storage drawers. You should be able to easily modify the dimensions to make it king size. It is designed to assemble from components because I wanted something that could be easily moved to a new location if necessary. I have not built it yet so I have no photos. I find Sketchup really helps me think through my projects and identify - and solve - problems before I cut any wood. The headboard and nightstand design hasn't been finished yet.


----------



## Jay21 (Dec 21, 2011)

jhudson50 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am interested in building a king size platform bed with storage drawers. Can anyone recommend where I can find or purchase plans? It seems that all the link I click on send me to places selling beds or having discussion groups, but never actually having plans.
> 
> Thanks


I really didn't draw up official plans for this one I made recently. I was drawing as I was building to come up with my cut list so I don't waste material. Just get your height, and your overhang that you want. In this case I did a 8" overhang from the pedestal to the platform. This one I made out of Armorcore Cherry ply and some solid stock. 1/2" Apple ply drawer boxes. It was fun to make. :yes4:

Hope you enjoy.........


----------



## bclarknc (Feb 28, 2012)

Gaffboat said:


> You have probably found your plan by now. If not, here's a plan I've been working on for a project of my own. It is for a queen size platform bed with 4 storage drawers. You should be able to easily modify the dimensions to make it king size. It is designed to assemble from components because I wanted something that could be easily moved to a new location if necessary. I have not built it yet so I have no photos. I find Sketchup really helps me think through my projects and identify - and solve - problems before I cut any wood. The headboard and nightstand design hasn't been finished yet.


Hey Gaffboat, I am looking to make one of these too, thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## TimmerwerkTV (May 9, 2012)

good work


----------



## Nbulken (Aug 26, 2012)

Jay21 said:


> I really didn't draw up official plans for this one I made recently. I was drawing as I was building to come up with my cut list so I don't waste material. Just get your height, and your overhang that you want. In this case I did a 8" overhang from the pedestal to the platform. This one I made out of Armorcore Cherry ply and some solid stock. 1/2" Apple ply drawer boxes. It was fun to make. :yes4:
> 
> Hope you enjoy.........


handsome project!


----------



## woody6295 (Sep 22, 2012)

Gaffboat said:


> You have probably found your plan by now. If not, here's a plan I've been working on for a project of my own. It is for a queen size platform bed with 4 storage drawers. You should be able to easily modify the dimensions to make it king size. It is designed to assemble from components because I wanted something that could be easily moved to a new location if necessary. I have not built it yet so I have no photos. I find Sketchup really helps me think through my projects and identify - and solve - problems before I cut any wood. The headboard and nightstand design hasn't been finished yet.


This is a great design, I really like the matching night tables, I am building this though I am going to raise it a bit in height to make it an 8 drawer. I hope yours turns out well 
PS. I am not familiar with Sketchup


----------



## ragman42 (Dec 14, 2012)

*Thank you Gaffboat*

Hi there - new member here. I stumbled across this forum searching for plans on how to build a platform bed with storage drawers for my daughter's 16th b-day. Shes been sleeping on a twin since she was 2 and she really wanted something bigger so I took Gaffboats plans and with some modifications, I adapted it to a double/full size.

I am still working on the headboard and I dont plan on making the nitestands but I wanted to share my photos and give thanks to Gaffboat. I have done a little carpentry in the past but this was my biggest undertaking. I also have to give a big thanks to my Dad. We built this in his basement with his tools.

2 main tools used were a 1975 Sears radial arm saw and a 1978 Craftsman router both are shown in the pics and both still work very well.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome Matt. that is a great result and I am sure your daughter is pleased.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice job there JH! I'm sure your daughter is very pleased!! My Daughter, much older, and married, has already put in her order for me to make her one after her and her husband buy their first house. She turned me on to this site, Ana-white.com that has many free plans for just about anything you might want to build, on your next project! She's found the bed that she wants there. And it's where I found the plans for a corner kitchen cabinet I've built already. Stored, along with all the other cabinets, waiting for me to finish the remodel.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

My son has the same need and I found this in the 3D sketchup warehouse.

stratton storage bed frame by bemace - 3D Warehouse

It's a Queen but slight mods would make it a King. Modular, interlocking pieces caught my attention.

GCG


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

ragman42 said:


> Hi there - new member here. I stumbled across this forum searching for plans on how to build a platform bed with storage drawers for my daughter's 16th b-day. Shes been sleeping on a twin since she was 2 and she really wanted something bigger so I took Gaffboats plans and with some modifications, I adapted it to a double/full size.
> 
> I am still working on the headboard and I dont plan on making the nitestands but I wanted to share my photos and give thanks to Gaffboat. I have done a little carpentry in the past but this was my biggest undertaking. I also have to give a big thanks to my Dad. We built this in his basement with his tools.
> 
> 2 main tools used were a 1975 Sears radial arm saw and a 1978 Craftsman router both are shown in the pics and both still work very well.


A really great job! Glad you found my design / plan helpful.


----------



## ajax247 (Jan 28, 2013)

Gaffboat said:


> You have probably found your plan by now. If not, here's a plan I've been working on for a project of my own...


Gaffboat, really nice plans. Did you build the bed? How did the headboard and nightstands work out? Any gotchas?

We're thinking we might build this...

-Dave


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

ajax247 said:


> Gaffboat, really nice plans. Did you build the bed? How did the headboard and nightstands work out? Any gotchas?
> 
> We're thinking we might build this...
> 
> -Dave


You know how the best intentions often go awry? I violated one of the major marriage tenents ... Never let a project drag on too long.:laugh: My wife decided we needed a new mattress NOW. Then since the mattress was going to be delivered in a week we needed a new bed ... NOW. "But dear ... I was ... but .... I have plans ... yes dear." :wub: If you're married, you know the drill. So the short answer is a bed was purchased rather than built. I may still make some floating nightstands but that's after the new honeydo of a total bathroom remodel. So the main gotcha is: start the project and get if finished or you'll only enjoy it from watching someone else do it. After 37 years of marriage you'd think I would know this.


----------



## UPSS (Sep 3, 2013)

I am looking for some opinions/criticisms. I found this storage bed picture on line a while ago and unfortunately I cannot find it any longer so I cannot credit the original builder. What do you guys think of this design?

I am planning to to reproduce it with some modifications. Queen size, 4 drawer only, 29"x29"x9" each with the 2 remaining spaces (~18") by the head just covered as it will be blocked the my night tables. What do you think of using particle board for these drawers?


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

UPSS said:


> I am looking for some opinions/criticisms. I found this storage bed picture on line a while ago and unfortunately I cannot find it any longer so I cannot credit the original builder. What do you guys think of this design?
> 
> I am planning to to reproduce it with some modifications. Queen size, 4 drawer only, 29"x29"x9" each with the 2 remaining spaces (~18") by the head just covered as it will be blocked the my night tables. What do you think of using particle board for these drawers?


The original image is a Captain's Bed project from Brewster Software Development's Woodworking Gallery. Making only four drawers and leaving the rest for night tables makes sense. I would at least use plywood rather than particle board for the drawers.


----------



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

Welcome.

If your local library gets _Woodsmith_ or _Wood Magazine_. I think I can lookup beds in their index and give you some leads.


----------



## UPSS (Sep 3, 2013)

Gaffboat said:


> The original image is a Captain's Bed project from Brewster Software Development's Woodworking Gallery. Making only four drawers and leaving the rest for night tables makes sense. I would at least use plywood rather than particle board for the drawers.


Thanks for the Woodworking Gallery link. It looks like my picture is identical as in this Gallery, however as I recall, it cam from a site with construction details. Unfortunately, I didn't bookmark the site just saved the picture and now I cannot find this site anymore. I appreciate your plans which are more detailed, but I it looks to me that this other design would be easier for me to construct.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Great job I am looking at making a bed frame and you have added to my To Do List!


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

*plans? what plans?*

sometimes I draw up plans before starting a project, somtetimes not.

Here's the bed I made. Just like comercial ones it is two frames that bolt together with the head and foot tying them together:










Common dimensional lumber for the frames, full extension slides, hardwood for the face frames, mdf faces for the drawers.


----------



## UPSS (Sep 3, 2013)

Here is my final version of a queen storage bed. The headboard and the night stands are my original bedroom set.

The bed frame (2 half bolted together) including the drawers made from a nice plywood and the bottom of draws is particle board. Foot board and drawers face is solid pine.

Initially I was a little concerned of being able to match the existing (30 years old) bedroom set finish. However, I am very happy with the results and my wife cannot tell the difference.


----------

